# "Failed checksum from repository" problem lingers...



## GreekGoddess87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I was wondering, has anyone else been having problems this week with installing from this repo with pkgng? It started around Tuesday I think. I saw the post from a comitter who had made a HUGE upload in the repo about a month ago, when the same problem occurred, but it just was fine a couple of days later. But now it's been almost a week.:\

So, is there a chance that my pkg is having any issues that I need to clean or is it global?

ftp://ftp.pcbsd.org/pub/mirror/packages/9.1-RELEASE/i386

Thanks


----------



## jozze (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't know, since I don't use it, but maybe try this: `# pkg check -s -a` to see which of your packages have invalid checksums, followed by `# pkg check -r -a` to fix them. It takes a while (~10 min) and may consume quite a bit of RAM for some packages.


----------



## YZMSQ (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the same problem. I think this issue is aroused by the outdated repo.txz. For instance, the latest Firefox on that mirror is 20, while `pkg search firefox` shows 19.


----------



## kpa (Apr 29, 2013)

Always run `pkg update -f` if you think that the repo.txz is out of date/corrupt.


----------

